# Where can I get ...



## Kaspar (Oct 8, 2013)

... SPRINGS?  

Sorry if this has been covered (if so, link me to the thread please?), but I need spare springs to put into some custom rollerballs I am making.  

Anyone know if I can I get the same ones Woodturners uses in their big pens?  I love those.


----------



## LanceD (Oct 8, 2013)

Found some here but not sure if these are what you're looking for.

Bear Tooth Woods - Replacement Spring for Rollerball Refills


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks!  But that's the smaller type.  I'll use those if I have to, but I'd like options.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 8, 2013)

I can't remember the name of the site - but there is someone that sells springs in different sizes and clips.

I'm sure someone else will post it.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 8, 2013)

Richard Greenwald


----------



## mredburn (Oct 8, 2013)

Besides RIchard I believe Exotic blanks may have them as well as Indy pen dance.
Pen Parts - Indy~Pen~Dance


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 8, 2013)

I also save the springs from give away pens I get.  They are usually longer than whats needed for roller balls, but can be easily cut with wire cutters.


----------



## Sull-E (Oct 12, 2013)

*Looking for this pen kit*

Does anyone know where I can get this pen kit with a Swarovski crystal on the end?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 12, 2013)

Sull-E said:


> Does anyone know where I can get this pen kit with a Swarovski crystal on the end?


Craft supply :Artisan Venus Rollerball Pen Kit | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA

Next time post this as a new thread.


----------



## Sull-E (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for your prompt reply.  I am new to the site and tried a new tread but it didn't want to cooperate on the first go.  It seemed to work fine after I read your message.
Sully


----------

